# So I'm a mean nasty outlaw biker



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2011)

Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends. 
The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
We collected a bit north of $1,000,000 and 9 semis full of toys.
Not bad for a bunch of reprobates, huh?

So, I guess what I want to discuss is what people think of bikers.
I've ridden Harley Davidsons for 43 years now and have watched the perception the general public has of my brothers and sisters change some over the years, but there are some still out there that view us with disdain.
35 years ago, I rode up on a motorcycle accident where a car had purposely cut off a bike. A local patch holder was riding with his wife, He was killed instantly and his wife died a few hours later.
The man who cut them off told the investigating officer that it was no big deal, they were only a couple of biker scum.
The officer, who was a biker himself, got suspended for 2 weeks for beating the crap out of the bas&*%d.
I've had people try the same crap on me as well, though only once in the last 10 years or so.
These days, it's not nearly so blatant, but I still see people roll up their windows and lock their doors when I pull along side.
So, I'm a biker. Do you feel threatened? How do you react when me and a few of my friends pull up a stool at your favorite watering hole?
I guess


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 15, 2011)

o how funny....any time i have ask a biker for help.....its been forthcoming.....lost in the middle of nowhere and the only place open was a biker bar.....no worries...got great directions and went back for lunch the next day.....i would much rather be alone in a biker bar than alone in a golfer bar


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o how funny....any time i have ask a biker for help.....its been forthcoming.....lost in the middle of nowhere and the only place open was a biker bar.....no worries...got great directions and went back for lunch the next day.....i would much rather be alone in a biker bar than alone in a golfer bar



More honest clientele...


----------



## syrenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...



Good job on the toy drive!  Do you have any pics? 


There is a difference between a biker enthusiast... and biker gang member biker i think. That is not to say that the biker gang members cant have big hearts when it comes to kids and toy drives and such but i am sure not gong to sport the "wrong" tattoo that they  would want back.  

Not much threatens me. What you come packaged as does not effect me... how you act does.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> ...



I'm getting a weird error when I post pictures. I'll try again later.

There is a great expectation of respect within the culture. I am expected to know what tattoo would be unacceptable, but a civilian wouldn't have a problem other than disdain. 
Patches are another thing. Never EVER wear colors if you don't own them.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 15, 2011)

Bikers are usually ok as long as they are not gang members.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yeah them too. Gang colors are not unique to bikers. But as with everything, you get what you put out there. If you ride up and and start pushing people around in a restaurant, or if you ride up an sit down like everyone else.....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 15, 2011)

> So I'm a mean nasty outlaw biker



Many are dentists and accounts by day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 15, 2011)

I worked on a motorcycle pit crew in the early '70's.  Rode my own bike for years.  In the late '70s, I made a coast-to-coast trek on a Honda 350 (the things we do when we are to young to know better!)  I had a motorist take an unexpected left turn in front of me while I was riding Asilomar one evening.  That knee complains now, especially when it is wet or cold.  I have no problem with bikers...salt of the Earth, most of them!  Since motorcycle season only lasts about 4-5 months here, and I live on a limited income, bikes are no longer an economic option, I don't have a bike here, but I still see them and respect them.  Compare the power on a typical motorcycle to a jet-powered airplane...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Bikers are usually ok as long as they are not gang members.



The gang members won't give you grief as long as you stay out of their business. Start playing macho ass and all bets are off.


----------



## jillian (Dec 15, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Bikers are usually ok as long as they are not gang members.
> ...



i grew up on the back of my dad's motorcycle.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Bikers are usually ok as long as they are not gang members.



Some of the best, most helpful people I knew (worked with a few) were outlaw bikers, just don't mess with them.  On the other hand some of the worst, least helpful people I knew were wanna be outlaw bikers.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 15, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...


Thanks for your longterm support of the JoeDimaggio Children's Hospital, Ernie. I lived in central Wyoming, and through the years, a lot of bikers drove through our town on the way to a rally in South Dakota. Occasionally a biker wife would stop in our shop to get sewing materials or heavy duty threads to sew or fix leather. The men enjoyed looking at my gaudy gallery of quilts hanging from the ceiling. I thought of them and their wives as very generous people who did a lot for many without much in return except the gold of friendship. 

I must recuse myself from voting due to a special man in my life who enjoyed biking, painting bikes, etc.--my Navy lifer brother who was the best brother anyone ever had.

Good luck and safe travel always, Ernie.


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...



oh come on that's at least half the fun of it..


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o how funny....any time i have ask a biker for help.....its been forthcoming.....lost in the middle of nowhere and the only place open was a biker bar.....no worries...got great directions and went back for lunch the next day.....i would much rather be alone in a biker bar than alone in a golfer bar




ditto!


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

if it was not half the fun you would ride a beamer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdL6dpSt3Z8]BMW R1200GS vs Harley - Überholen mal anders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...






Well, I'm a BMW sort of guy (those Harleys are way to shaky for me)(I also really like the old pre war Zundapps) but other then that I'd probably strike up a conversation.  But that's me.
I've had a couple of intersting conversations with some outlaws.  As others have said.  Don't mess with them and they leave you alone.


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

some chicks dig the shakey bikes


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

this is what i ride..it does great wheelies !

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAVuK_D9WdY&feature=related]HONDA CB 400 TWIN 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 16, 2011)

*Dear Abby,*

I've never written to you before, but I really need your advice on what could be a crucial decision.

I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me. The usual signs...phone rings, but if I answer, the caller hangs up. My wife has been going out with the girls a lot recently, although when I ask their names she always says, "Just some friends from work, you don't know them."

I sometimes stay awake to look out for her cab coming home, but she always comes walking up the drive as I hear the sound of a car leaving, around the corner, as if she has gotten out and walked the rest of the way. Why? Maybe she wasn't in a taxi at all?

I once picked up her cell phone, just to see what time it was. This caused her to go completely berserk. She quickly snatched the phone out of my hand and cursed me hysterically, screaming that I should never touch her personal property, then accused me of trying to spy on her.

Anyway, I have never broached the subject with my wife. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth, but last night she went out again and I decided to really check on her. I decided I was going to park my Harley Davidson Lowrider next to the garage and then hide behind it so I could get a good view of the street around the corner when she came home. It was at that moment, crouching behind my motorcycle that I noticed a small amount of motor oil leaking through the gasket between the rear head and rocker arm cover.

So...is this something I can easily repair myself or do you think I should take it back to the dealer?


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> *Dear Abby,*
> 
> I've never written to you before, but I really need your advice on what could be a crucial decision.
> 
> ...



the nature of a whore is the nature of a whore ... Harleys  leak no matter what you do.. you should of know that when you bought her


----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o how funny....any time i have ask a biker for help.....its been forthcoming.....lost in the middle of nowhere and the only place open was a biker bar.....no worries...got great directions and went back for lunch the next day.....i would much rather be alone in a biker bar than alone in a golfer bar
> ...


Hi Ernie Seasons Greetings to You and Your family,      Bikers,well I employ four of them but I never refer to them as "Bikers" because they are mates............There are some bad Bastards but no different to society in general,you make a friend of a Biker and they are friends for life,do anything for you and are great guys.I have been to their club rooms as a guest(buggers wanted to piss on my suit jacket,so I let them...It went down well,and fuck it mean't much to them and me too in a very positive way).

Ernie its not just folk looking at you guys negative way but the way you guys look at them too.The Cheaters do a lot for charity here to,took your example from the US about 20 years ago,not just Toys but they buy cancer machines and many other good deeds indeed.

On a more serious note,a few other Gangs from the Eastern States and New Zealand have tried to muscle into WA over the past few years but the cops just hound all the time,the Cheaters and the Police have an "understanding".
Ernie,11 years ago a Cheater was gunned down in a dispute with a rival gang,the boys at worked asked a few months later if I could help the widow and her two young children,they were about 12+13 Girls at the time......I met the Lady and I asked her how we could help (the chapter had sorted out paying the house off,and some cash) It turned out that Brett the late husband wanted the girls to go to a "good school".

I got them into the best,today both are studying at Uni.,one as a Doctor,the other a Lawyer,really lovely girls,their mum remarried to a lovely guy but not a member when the girls were in their late teens,she told me that she could never marry a Bikie(your Biker) because of what had happened to Brett and in repect to his memory,you know what I mean Ernie.

I once told you I'd never ride on the back of your bike,and I'm sticking to it,anyway there are plenty of chicks to ride!!!!with you...but I would if we ever caught up.Your a good Bloke,again Seasons Greetings to the Family.steven...as a footnote Western Australia/Perth per head of population buy the most Harleys worldwide,I know one guy who has 32, each year for the past 32 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and he reckons they are a great investment..I think he's right


----------



## NoNukes (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...



Bikers get a bad name because of a few, the outlaw biker gangs. I was in Memphis 15 years agog during a HOG rally, and it was loads of fun. People from all walks of life together sharing a good time.


----------



## theliq (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> *Dear Abby,*
> 
> I've never written to you before, but I really need your advice on what could be a crucial decision.
> 
> ...


Brilliant,NOW THAT WAS BLOODY FUNNY tl


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 16, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> o how funny....any time i have ask a biker for help.....its been forthcoming.....lost in the middle of nowhere and the only place open was a biker bar.....no worries...got great directions and went back for lunch the next day.....i would much rather be alone in a biker bar than alone in a golfer bar



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKsd8z6scw&feature=related]Pee Wee Herman - Tequila - YouTube[/ame]

*I'M TRYING TO USE THE PHONE!!!!!!!!*

(I say we let him go)​


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I ride a 65 Schwinn banana seat bicycle, manly style, how cool is that?

sometimes with a playing card on back spokes


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I ride a 65 Schwinn banana seat bicycle, manly style, how cool is that?



It ranks somewhere between AIDS and a dead baby on Mother's Day.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 16, 2011)

Mean outlaw bikers don't tow their bikes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ride a 65 Schwinn banana seat bicycle, manly style, how cool is that?
> ...



Man.. that's brutal...


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...





But from what I saw in SoCal you would blend right in on one of those bad riders.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I live in Northern California...

From what I've heard..

those marauding naked bikers can be pretty tough in San Francisco..


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> if it was not half the fun you would ride a beamer
> 
> BMW R1200GS vs Harley - Überholen mal anders - YouTube



I'm sorry you don't understand. People who are generous with other peoples' money and time, rarely do.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> some chicks dig the shakey bikes



They don't shake that much these days, due to rubber motor mounts and better balancing. Harleys used to be called Milwaukee vibrators.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> *Dear Abby,*
> 
> I've never written to you before, but I really need your advice on what could be a crucial decision.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of truth in that.
Biker 1: "I got a Harley for my wife."
Biker 2: "Great trade!"


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

eots said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Dear Abby,*
> ...



Anyone who talks about newer Harleys leaking oil doesn't know shit about motorcycles. Yes, Harleys used to leave oil spots behind. This was due to the chain oiler. It was a feature, not a flaw.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2011)

I trust a Harley riding Biker for help, over any stuck up middle class person who thinks that they dare not help anyone at all because they might get hurt or robbed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

NoNukes said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> ...



The "Outlaw biker gangs" are mostly just guys trying to survive like you. They don't want trouble, but will respond to disrespect or threats in ways the rest of society sees as excessive.
They/we aren't all that bad as long as you give us some respect. If you ever get a chance, attend a biker wedding or funeral. You'll never find more love nor a better party.


----------



## editec (Dec 16, 2011)

> So, I'm a biker. Do you feel threatened? *How do you react when me and a few of my friends pull up a stool at your favorite watering hole?*


 

Depends.

Had I previously been sitting on that stool and am now prostrate on the floor looking up at one of your friends who knocked me off it?

In that case I'm not especially fond of you _or your friends_.

OTOH, if you and your friends are buying a round for the house, I suppose I am delighted to see youse guys.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I ride a 65 Schwinn banana seat bicycle, manly style, how cool is that?
> 
> sometimes with a playing card on back spokes



I'm surprised the Angels haven't asked you to prospect.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > some chicks dig the shakey bikes
> ...



I'm just not a Harley fan, I don't personally think it's worth what they ask for it but then I've always ridden rice burners.   This is my idea of a great bike:

Yamaha V Star Silverado


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Mean outlaw bikers don't tow their bikes.



They do when the wife can't do 700 mile days on the back and you need a place to camp when you get where you're going.
When I ride alone, I do 700 to 1,000 miles/day.
Try Knoxville to Miami on 2 cheeseburgers and 5 gas stops.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Another one I like, the Honda VTX1300R


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Bikers are usually ok as long as they are not gang members.
> ...



Most patch holders will correct you if you call them a "gang." They'll tell you, in no uncertain terms, "we are a club, not a gang." The FBI doesn't see many of them that way though, but there are good clubs, like the USMV MC which originated there in Florida.

I've been riding motorcycles myself since I was 9. I've owned 7 motorcycles in my life, 3 of which have been Harleys, the last of which is my 2006 FXD35 that I bought new. I'm also a retired Harley Davidson Technician, among other careers, and have rubbed elbows with just about every club there is. I was a hang around with the Vagos while I lived in Reno for almost three years. Still have the Vagos Supporter cut. I just ride for fun nowadays, and don't want anything to do with any club, good, bad or in between. To many damn rules, club politics and mandatory bull shit for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



To each, his own.
Harleys are American made, #1 and, well, it's a life style thing that you have to be part of to really understand.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Why are Harley Davidsons so loud? Why do some folks modify them to be EVEN LOUDER?  Why do those loud motorcycles drive UP THE HILL past my home with their pipes blaring disturbing the peace of the neighborhood?  What good can come of these loud pipes when they drive home from the bars at 2:00 am?  What good are these loud bikes should one of their owners drive it to work at 6:00 am?  Have the owners of these loud, and louder motorcycles ever considered the impact on those of us who do not make such racket?

Make Harleys as quiet as Hondas and have fun!


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Mean outlaw bikers don't tow their bikes.
> ...



You should join the Iron Butts... IBA - World's Toughest Motorcycle Riders


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Why are Harley Davidsons so loud? Why do some folks modify them to be EVEN LOUDER?  Why do those loud motorcycles drive UP THE HILL past my home with their pipes blaring disturbing the peace of the neighborhood?  What good can come of these loud pipes when they drive home from the bars at 2:00 am?  What good are these loud bikes should one of their owners drive it to work at 6:00 am?  Have the owners of these loud, and louder motorcycles ever considered the impact on those of us who do not make such racket?
> 
> Make Harleys as quiet as Hondas and have fun!



Loud pipes save lives. If they don't see you, they'll hear.

I know this is true from experience, and believe me, on a motorcycle, you want people in cages to know where you are. They have a tendency to cut you off, merge into you and pull out in front of you, all because, "they didn't see you." Well they damn sure can hear you.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Harley Davidsons so loud? Why do some folks modify them to be EVEN LOUDER?  Why do those loud motorcycles drive UP THE HILL past my home with their pipes blaring disturbing the peace of the neighborhood?  What good can come of these loud pipes when they drive home from the bars at 2:00 am?  What good are these loud bikes should one of their owners drive it to work at 6:00 am?  Have the owners of these loud, and louder motorcycles ever considered the impact on those of us who do not make such racket?
> ...


Are there more motorcycle accidents involving BMWs or Hondas?  Those are some quiet motorcycles which seem to be operated as safely as louder ones.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I understand all of that, it's just not for me of course I grew up during the period in time when Harleys were known for spending more time in the shop then on the road.  Now it's just a personal preference, I don't have a problem with Harleys, they're just not what I prefer.  
Now if somebody gave me one I wouldn't turn them down.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I wish there was a way to look that up, because I'd say yes. It's also safer to ride in a pack, because there's a lot more of you and that makes it easier to see you... and hear you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Harley Davidsons so loud? Why do some folks modify them to be EVEN LOUDER?  Why do those loud motorcycles drive UP THE HILL past my home with their pipes blaring disturbing the peace of the neighborhood?  What good can come of these loud pipes when they drive home from the bars at 2:00 am?  What good are these loud bikes should one of their owners drive it to work at 6:00 am?  Have the owners of these loud, and louder motorcycles ever considered the impact on those of us who do not make such racket?
> ...


A lot of the rice burner makers have pumped up the volume these days, not as growly as a Harley but still loud.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2011)

The roar of a Harley sounds much better that the Jap bikes that sound like a sewing machine.
Pale is right you want people to hear you when you are on a motor cycle.
No mistake with a cage rider when they hear that Harley, they look for you and where you are.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Back in the 70's I was prospecting for an MC in Connecticut. In the middle of my probation, they became the local Angels chapter and prospects were given the option of opting out. I was married and had a kid by that time and saw it as way more commitment than I could make. I've spent most of the last 40 years as an independent and have close friends in 6 or 7 MC's
Fot the last 10 years, I've been a member of ABATE, a bikers' rights organization that is more of a liaison between clubs and state government.
Most ABATE members are former club members or fairly new riders who haven't the time to commit to a club.
The core group of riders are all very experienced, skilled riders. A couple dozen from my chapter tend to ride like an MC.
Run a couple hours at 90 to 100 MPH, 5 or 6 feet apart sometime, if you want to feel alive! Just know who you're riding with. It can get real hairy.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The roar of a Harley sounds much better that the Jap bikes that sound like a sewing machine.
> Pale is right you want people to hear you when you are on a motor cycle.
> No mistake with a cage rider when they hear that Harley, they look for you and where you are.



I know this to be true even from my own experiences in my car. I've heard loud pipes come up on me long before I saw them which made me look for them. Had they snuck up on me on some super quiet Honda or something, the situation wouldn't have been the same.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

peach174 said:


> The roar of a Harley sounds much better that the Jap bikes that sound like a sewing machine.
> Pale is right you want people to hear you when you are on a motor cycle.
> No mistake with a cage rider when they hear that Harley, they look for you and where you are.


If I'm sitting in my living room watching a movie or reading a book, why should what some idiot considers "aesthetics" disturb my peace?  Loud pipes are a little more than merely obnoxious.  They are intrusive and possibly indicative of some 'smaller' problem the rider suffers from.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Why are Harley Davidsons so loud? Why do some folks modify them to be EVEN LOUDER?  Why do those loud motorcycles drive UP THE HILL past my home with their pipes blaring disturbing the peace of the neighborhood?  What good can come of these loud pipes when they drive home from the bars at 2:00 am?  What good are these loud bikes should one of their owners drive it to work at 6:00 am?  Have the owners of these loud, and louder motorcycles ever considered the impact on those of us who do not make such racket?
> 
> Make Harleys as quiet as Hondas and have fun!



Loud pipes save lives.
We ride machines with no sheet metal protecting us from idiots on their cell phones, applying their eye shadow or texting their pizza orders.
The largest cause of motorcycle accidents is car drivers who cut us off and then claim, "I never saw you" as you lie broken in the road. If my loud pipes cause you to notice me, I might just live to ride another day.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Harley Davidsons so loud? Why do some folks modify them to be EVEN LOUDER?  Why do those loud motorcycles drive UP THE HILL past my home with their pipes blaring disturbing the peace of the neighborhood?  What good can come of these loud pipes when they drive home from the bars at 2:00 am?  What good are these loud bikes should one of their owners drive it to work at 6:00 am?  Have the owners of these loud, and louder motorcycles ever considered the impact on those of us who do not make such racket?
> ...


That's what Pale Rider said.  But my question still stands: are there more accidents involving BMWs and Hondas?  those are two makes of motorcycles that are reasonably quiet off the show room floor, yet seem to be operated safely.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I've had maybe 2 dozen 1,000 mile days. The problem is the documentation and the fact that I never really plan my rides. I just keep going until I find a spot I want to stop and there's rarely anyone where I shut off the motor for the night to document my position.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Yes, there are. Harley riders tend to be older and more experienced. The majority of motorcycle accidents happen to young riders that are riding beyond their capability on machines that are way to fast for their lack of experience.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh believe me, I've pack ridden many, MANY times, and I mean WHITE KNUCKLE riding! Try it 80, 90 mph THROUGH TOWN. I hit a bump one time and about went over my handle bars. Did that make me slow down... and hold up the guy behind me in the pack... what are you nuts? I rode like the devil was chasing me, just like everyone else.

And I've been aware of ABATE for decades. I used to go to ABATE meetings back in the late 80's, early 90's. Good organization really.

I was prospecting for the USMV MC and made it about three months. Right up until some little sawed off, smart assed punk thought he was going to be cool and get all up in my face with his attitude. They got their colors back that night, even though the guy almost got his patch punched and they begged me to stay. I'd had enough, and I'm glad it turned out the way it did. I'm still real good friends with the State prez who's my neighbor, and many of the clubbers here in Wisconsin. I go the club house regularly on Saturday night open houses. Good bunch of guys... mostly.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Could you please supply a link?  My brother drives a Honda NX-700 and my oldest friend just bought his third BMW last autumn.  I'm sure they would be interested to read of the inherent dangers of their motorcycles.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The roar of a Harley sounds much better that the Jap bikes that sound like a sewing machine.
> ...



I suggest you find your closest Hells Angels club house and take the matter up with them.
From your attitude, I'd bet that you have a couple hundred watt stereo in your car and ride around with your windows open and the volume cranked. I don't like your noise either.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Not only that, the old, old Harleys had what is called a "total lose oil system." It was designed to slowly bleed out the oil, and you just kept adding to it. But yes the chain oiler did leave oil under a lot of newer Harleys too, but that hasn't happened since they went to belt drive. New Harleys do NOT leak oil. If they do, then they're in need of repair. But from my experience as a HD technician, very, VERY few newer Harleys ever leaked. The machining and quality of parts on new Harleys is second to none. I've ridden the piss otta my 2006 FXD35, and it's dry as a bone underneath it. It doesn't even SEEP oil.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


You'd lose that bet.  I can't see how you drew such a conclusion form my post.  I wrote I read books or watch movies on DVD.  Hardly as intrusive, rude, boorish and inconsiderate as some mouth breathing moron blaring around a residential neighborhood with all the silence of a 747 at take off.

Loud pipes are rude.  Loud pipes indicate the owner is hung like a cigarette; thin, short, white and snuffed out.  Poor little biker.  Gotta make so much noise because his wits and dick have failed him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I'm not going to take the time to research it for you. Suffice it to say, as a rider, I notice motorcycle accidents as I ride by and watch the news and the vast majority I come across involve young kids on metric crotch rockets.
Honda and BMW touring bikes do seem to be safer that the crotch rockets, but even I have been guilty of not seeing them in traffic. Every advantage I can take to keep my ass alive is worth my while. I have 4 lights on each end of my motor and I tend to zig zag a bit at intersections in the hope that I will be noticed before some asshole turns left in front of me, but I've been nailed a few times, loud pipes, bright lights and all.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 16, 2011)

If the scooter in your avatar is what you ride, I don't even think of you as a biker but rather an AMA type motorcyclist.  Never have had a problem with even the 1%ers anyway.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Take it up with your local Angels chapter. I'm sure they'll appreciate your obnoxious attitude and you'll come to an agreement.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You are very mistaken Nosmo.
But I would take life experienced and street smarts over a inexperienced book worm any day.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


There's always the Outlaws if you can't find an H.A.

Seems uncharacteristic of Nosmo to get so pissed. I was liking him/her, so I won't get into a big pissing match. But I do know loud pipes save lives, period. No one could convince me otherwise. Been there, done that, seen and lived the proof. I'll just let Nosmo alone to have his/her opinion, even though I vehemently disagree.

And I like loud... my bike is loud... sounds cool...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I don't know if there is a chapter of the Hell's Angels Extortion, Drug Dealing and Murder club in my area.  

There are, however, plenty of hillbillies who seem to think they know more about engineering than the designers of the motorcycles they ride.  The hillbilly penchant for making their bikes significantly louder than necessary is a popular one.  I just wish they could hear themselves as they ride past houses where peaceable, sensible people live.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Vengeance said:


> If the scooter in your avatar is what you ride, I don't even think of you as a biker but rather an AMA type motorcyclist.  Never have had a problem with even the 1%ers anyway.



You watch too much TV. We don't all ride choppers cranked out by OCC or Bourgets.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Loud is fine.  Right up until you impose loud on someone else.  Loud breaks concentration.  Loud awakes from sleep those who deserve to sleep.  Loud frightens animals who do not deserve to be frightened.  Loud imposes a level of boorishness where it is unwelcome.  Loud effects everyone within earshot.  Loud is not necessary to save lives as those who drive reasonably quiet motorcycles seem to survive.  Loud is nothing more than a "lifestyle choice" that is uninvited and unwanted by those living peaceful, unintrusive lives.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



You're pissing me off, you closed minded..... 
I don't have the time nor the desire to argue with anyone who considers them self the center of the universe.


----------



## westwall (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ride a 65 Schwinn banana seat bicycle, manly style, how cool is that?
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Like the rider of an unnecessarily LOUD MOTORCYCLE?  THE CENTER OF THE UNIVERSE!  All I want to do is be able to read a sentence without some asshole blaring up my street as if he had every right to impose his ideas of cool on everyone!  Like the scurge of the boom box in the 1980s, these riders have all the consideration of a dive bomber.  

You can ride all you like, just keep the din down to a level consistent with life, not warfare.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Vengeance said:
> 
> 
> > If the scooter in your avatar is what you ride, I don't even think of you as a biker but rather an AMA type motorcyclist.  Never have had a problem with even the 1%ers anyway.
> ...



Suit yourself but  I don't watch TV and have personally known and dealt with outlaw types since the days of 'FREE SONNY' bumper stickers...  You'd have to show me something  to make me not think AMA.


----------



## westwall (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...







All I have is anecdotal but when i was doing my time on the bus and in the ER working on my EMT cert I witnessed far more rice burner casualties then Harleys.  The severity tended to be worse with the rice burners as well.  Had one impalement on a fence post with the Harley group (he lived but was pretty screwed up) but the majority was road rash and leg fractures from dropping the bikes on themselves (usually from inebreation).  

The rice burner crowd though were into speed so their accidents were much worse.  5 fatalities in a year and a whole bunch of fractures etc.  All the accidents that came in while I was in the ER were self inflicted.  For some reason I wasn't working when the bikers came in who had been creamed by a car.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

westwall said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


So there still is no definitive proof that loud motorcycles have any benefit what so ever.

Loud is a choice that some riders make in order to be more obnoxious.  Why?  Can't they find ways to be obnoxious to those who they know personally?  Why do they have to be obnoxious to the world at large?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2011)

And you think you're not Nosmo? You are starting to sound like a stuck up book worm.
Sounds like a personal problem you have going there.
My neighbor fires up his Harley all the time but it doesn't stop me from reading my book. 
If I'm watching TV I just push the pause button till he rides by then push the play button again.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Mean outlaw bikers don't tow their bikes.
> ...



Mean outlaw bikers don't let their old ladies tell them what to do.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

peach174 said:


> And you think you're not Nosmo? You are starting to sound like a stuck up book worm.
> Sounds like a personal problem you have going there.
> My neighbor fires up his Harley all the time but it doesn't stop me from reading my book.
> If I'm watching TV I just push the pause button till he rides by then push the play button again.



Isn't "freedom" defined as you're free to do as long as it does not interfere with someone else's freedom?  Why am I wrong in wanting to be able to read, nap, watch a movie or whatever without someone imposing his "freedom" on me?  Why are there statutes concerning loud exhausts on automobiles, and not motorcycles?  If I wanted to play my stereo loud, should I have the freedom to do that at any time day or night regardless of my neighbors?

Loud pipes suck.  They are not necessary.  They show contempt for everyone else and laws should be enforced preventing them.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, I tried my best to point out that it makes a difference to me, and that I've experienced this in real life. I'm much more aware of where a motorcycle is in traffic if I can hear it rather than not. But it's ok if you want to go on ignoring that, but I call that proof.

And loud pipes, in your opinion, are obnoxious. Well in MY opinion, it's cool and I like it, and we're both entitled to our own opinions. Now do I believe someone with loud pipes should be blaring past homes in a residential area at 2 in the morning waking people up? Not only no but HELL no. They should be ticketed, but it would be no different whether it was a bike, a car, a truck or a UFO. Loud is loud.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Loud IS a choice. For me it's about choosing to stay alive. A couple months back, I was in the left of 3 lanes with a city bus to my right and a curb to my left. The bus decided it wanted to be in my lane and started over. I blew my horn with no result, but a twist of the throttle got a reaction. The terrified look on the drivers face was priceless as my face was maybe 4 feet from his mirror. I had about 36 inches for a 32 inch wide motorcycle. Loud pipes and 45 years of skill saved my life.
I've seen the same scenario a dozen times. I'm very aware of who's around me and what they are doing as I get into their kill zone. I've seen women applying make-up, men shaving, one even with shave cream and a blade, people talking on one cell while texting on a second and even a guy adjusting his passenger side mirror at 45 in city traffic. Unfortunately, the police don't see shooting inattentive drivers as self defense, so I use whatever means at my disposal to make assholes in cages aware of my presence. It pisses you off. Too fucking bad! It keeps me *alive*.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Thanks Pale.  Se my post #82.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



They do if they want something when they get stopped for the night.


----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Oh yeah, I hear that bro. I can tell you also, FROM EXPERIENCE, that a motorcycle horn in traffic is about as worthless as tits on a bull. However a few quick twists on the throttle and you've got everybody's attention. Again, been there, done that. I know this is true. You've got a quick exhaust on your bike, you're fucked. Plan on getting run into the curb or into the ditch.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



But somehow, Nosmo's right to watch a DVD trumps our right to breathe. I think I understand, now.


----------



## IntotheBreech (Dec 16, 2011)

A lot of bikers are really great people, no question about it. The only problem I have with some bikers is the level of disdain they show me because I don't ride a Harley. As far as I am concerned it shouldn't matter what bike I ride, I am out there in the wind as much as they are but because I ride metric I am second class. 

So honestly, do you look down on other bikers for the scoots they ride or do you accept them as equals? 


Take care.
Breech


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

IntotheBreech said:


> A lot of bikers are really great people, no question about it. The only problem I have with some bikers is the level of disdain they show me because I don't ride a Harley. As far as I am concerned it shouldn't matter what bike I ride, I am out there in the wind as much as they are but because I ride metric I am second class.
> 
> So honestly, do you look down on other bikers for the scoots they ride or do you accept them as equals?
> 
> ...



It's all the same wind. My son even owned a crotch rocket for a while and I still speak to him.

I do tend to hang out with Harley owners for the same reason I tend to hang out with Conservatives. They're generally a better class of people.


----------



## IntotheBreech (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> IntotheBreech said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of bikers are really great people, no question about it. The only problem I have with some bikers is the level of disdain they show me because I don't ride a Harley. As far as I am concerned it shouldn't matter what bike I ride, I am out there in the wind as much as they are but because I ride metric I am second class.
> ...




Thanks for the reply, as insulting as it is. I don't ride a sport bike, I ride a Kawasaki Vulcan. As far as Harley owners being a "better class of people", well you just proved my point. It's complete bullshit, you're a good person or you're not. The bike you choose to ride doesn't make you better, your actions do. 

later,
Breech


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Countless vehicles drive past my home all hours of the day and night.  There are some with excessively loud exhaust systems and some with perfectly engineered exhaust systems.  Those who have modified their vehicles to be louder than designed are clearly disturbing the peace and should be prosecuted.  Those driving motorcycles with reasonably quiet exhaust systems seem to be as healthy as any other.  If you don't want to be in an accident, drive carefully.  Don't take your decision to be unnecessarily obnoxious out on the world!  Quiet down and behave like an adult, not a child with a new drum!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 16, 2011)

IntotheBreech said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > IntotheBreech said:
> ...



You may very well be a decent guy. All I know is that for the last 40 plus years, the most genuine, honorable people I've met, rode Harley Davidsons


----------



## IntotheBreech (Dec 16, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> IntotheBreech said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Thank you, I do appreciate that. I won't argue your experience with Harley riders, like I said most bikers I know are good people, Harley or not. The fact is the last charity ride I participated in had an assortment of bikes, as different as the people who rode them and I don't consider them any better or worse than anyone else because of their rides. We all came together to better our community, and trust me, our community (Flint area) needs a lot of help. 

Take care and keep the shiny side up. 

Breech


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, I've found a Harley I might be interested in, the FXDWG Dyna-wide-glide:


----------



## eots (Dec 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQAWAuQJf_8]RARE MEGO Fonzie Motorcycle Toy Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 17, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Bikers are usually ok as long as they are not gang members.
> ...



BS...not the ones Iv'e dealt with. All macho BS...tough guys walkign around like they own the joint. Always found it immature that grown men have to go around with a patch on their back...bit like Elementary school iMO


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2011)

A woman is in bed with her old man's best bro, having a good time.  The phone rings and she answers and says:  "Oh hi.  Yeah sure everything's fine.  Well I'm glad you called.  Yeah ok, well have a good time.  I love you too.  Bye." 

When she hangs up, the dude in bed asks who it was.  

She says, "Oh it was my old man.  He just called to tell me how much fun he's having with YOU on the poker run."


----------



## spectrumc01 (Dec 18, 2011)

Biker guys used to be intimidating decked out in leather riding en masse.  Then you look at how much those bikes cost, and you realize that these guys must all be professionals in order to even afford the bike, and all the extra bells and whistles.  Then you have to laugh to yourself quietly so you don't embarrass them.  They go to all this trouble of trying to look tough and unkept.  Their hair is long and beards are white if they have them.  At work they wear suits and are clean.  I guess it's their fantasy and they should be allowed to live it any way they choose. IMHO


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2011)

Gay guys really like the patch that bikers wear on their backs.

That way they can read what club the biker belongs to while they are packing his fudge.


----------



## theliq (Dec 18, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Dr you are being somewhat UNFAIR in your assesment.tl


----------



## theliq (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Gay guys really like the patch that bikers wear on their backs.
> 
> That way they can read what club the biker belongs to while they are packing his fudge.


 This comment is BANAL to say the least.As you can see Ernie and his friends do much good work,often investing their own time and money,to help the ill and less fortunate moreover travelling miles and miles to different places to do this.

And indirectly you are insulting Ernie,which I will not have,why do a small minority on here always critisize people who are prepared to put themselves out there for others.

NO MORE SHIT TALK THANKS


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2011)

theliq said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Gay guys really like the patch that bikers wear on their backs.
> ...


 Get a grip squirrel bait.


----------



## theliq (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 SORRY WHAT I MEAN'T WAS  "THANKS,BUT NO MORE TALK,...SHIT don't bother replying I'm just too smart for you......tl


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 18, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...



a mean motor scooter and a bad go getter...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8-lpTKw2mo&feature=fvst]Alley Oop - Dante & the Evergreens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lizzie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> So, I guess what I want to discuss is what people think of bikers.
> I've ridden Harley Davidsons for 43 years now and have watched the perception the general public has of my brothers and sisters change some over the years, but there are some still out there that view us with disdain.


 
My perception of bikers in general has gotten much better as I have aged, but that's probably because today's bikers were the biker punks when I was a young teen, lol. Many of  you guys are in the same age range as myself, and we were raised with strong values and our parents tried their damndest to instill good character traits. Many of us have our eccentricities and have strayed off and on the path along the way, but generally, our generation is a  good solid generation of doers and risk-takers, who will stand up for honor and not back down in the face of adversity. In my profession (nursing), I've taken care of alot of bikers, some of them former Hell's Angels. They have been by far the most interesting, colorful, and courageous people I have had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Gay guys really like the patch that bikers wear on their backs.
> 
> That way they can read what club the biker belongs to while they are packing his fudge.



All bull shit aside, I could take you right now, this instant, to any one of several different places, where if you were stupid enough to repeat that ignorant crap, chances are you'd be dead. You'd be fucking your 72 virgins in imaginary pedophile mohamad land.


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Who is it you "dealt with" Grump?

I've ridden with and partied with Hells Angels, Vagos, Outlaws, Branded Few, Booze Fighters, IOOB, Vietnam Vets, USMV... just to name a few, and I have never seen them do much mingling in a bar or when they're out. They stick to themselves. They like it that way. The only way I've ever seen anyone get in trouble with them is if they start talking shit with the club, which usually will end badly. Leave them alone, don't be a smart ass. I've never seen a patch ever start shit with someone that was minding their own business.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr Grump said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Tell you what. PM me where you live, and I'll reply with an address where you can go and repeat that. Get past the bullshit stereotype you learned from mommy and get out in the real world. I'd bet the average biker give 10 times as much time and money to the less fortunate than  the typical hopey/changy lib.
Get to know a few of us. Form your own opinion. The thing is, although you'd likely have a higher opinion of us, you still would think we're trash. You see, most bikers are Conservatives or Libertarians.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Biker guys used to be intimidating decked out in leather riding en masse.  Then you look at how much those bikes cost, and you realize that these guys must all be professionals in order to even afford the bike, and all the extra bells and whistles.  Then you have to laugh to yourself quietly so you don't embarrass them.  They go to all this trouble of trying to look tough and unkept.  Their hair is long and beards are white if they have them.  At work they wear suits and are clean.  I guess it's their fantasy and they should be allowed to live it any way they choose. IMHO



We call the biker wannabes, "posers" We'll likely let them buy us a beer, maybe return the favor, but if you want to be accepted, there's a whole lot more to it than a 20 grand machine that carries you from bar to bar.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Gay guys really like the patch that bikers wear on their backs.
> 
> That way they can read what club the biker belongs to while they are packing his fudge.



How did you know that? Fag.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Fuck off, shit head.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

Lets see..... who would i feel safer with....  a bunch of mean nasty outlaw bikers.... or a bunch of mean nasty outlaw crips or bloods....? 

Ill take the bikers any day of the week!  Sure there are a lot of bad bikers... just like there are bad anyone else out there. 

And i know damn well i would be safer with bikers over some damn hard core Islamist. 

The bikers DO have a long history of doing great things for people. They support chattiness and have some huge soft hearts.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Lets see..... who would i feel safer with....  a bunch of mean nasty outlaw bikers.... or a bunch of mean nasty outlaw crips or bloods....?
> 
> Ill take the bikers any day of the week!  Sure there are a lot of bad bikers... just like there are bad anyone else out there.
> 
> ...



I have hung around Crips before and a Black motorcycle club here in Birmingham, my barber is a member and invited me to a party they were hosting. I have to say I would choose the bikers over the Crips/Bloods also, even if you are friends with those Crips or Bloods all it takes is for someone to slip and say something and you got a fight on your hands, you have to be on your P's and Q's around them especially if they are active in the gang banging scene.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Biker guys used to be intimidating decked out in leather riding en masse.  Then you look at how much those bikes cost, and you realize that these guys must all be professionals in order to even afford the bike, and all the extra bells and whistles.  Then you have to laugh to yourself quietly so you don't embarrass them.  They go to all this trouble of trying to look tough and unkept.  Their hair is long and beards are white if they have them.  At work they wear suits and are clean.  I guess it's their fantasy and they should be allowed to live it any way they choose. IMHO
> ...



Yep, had a sticker on my shorty helmet that said "18 grand and 18 miles DON'T make you a biker".  

Matter of fact, one day a friend of mine named Tinker and I were sitting outside a local biker bar here in Amarillo (Boondocks when it was still open) and saw some dude drive up in a beat up pickup and get out.

He was wearing a leather vest, chaps, boots and jeans.  Tinker looked at him and asked what happened to his bike (we would have helped him load it if needed) and he told us that he didn't have one, he was just hoping to meet some biker chicks.

We laughed the fucker outta the bar.

Most dangerous large group of wanna be bikers you'll ever see?  All the people that go buy a Harley and then decide to learn how to ride while at Sturgis.  Saw lots of wrecks by people who just got their scooter a month or so before.

And.........as far as patch holders?  Depends on if it's a 1 percent group or not.  If you see a 1 percent patch on the front of their vest?  Don't fuck with them, and they won't fuck with you.  I've even rode for a club for a couple of years, but after that experience, decided to ride independent from then on, because I didn't like having my life run by others.

However...........as someone who has ridden a lot of the US on a scooter, I can tell you that the best information that you can get for an area is generally from the biker bars, and, if you've got car problems, most of 'em are pretty decent wrenches, because if you ride a Harley, ya gotta be able to know enough to make it home if something goes wrong.

Nope, bikers are pretty decent people.  I know, because I are one, and so are many of my really good friends.

Side note about people being scared of bikers.........was riding up Pikes Peak with a friend of mine named Danno one summer (celebrated July 4th by riding Pikes Peak), and we'd come back down, stopping at where the pavement started again, and some tourists from Canada came up and asked if we were real bikers.  We said yeah, and the 2 little old ladies came up and put their arms around us on either side and took pictures of us with them.

Great time.

And bikers are the only people who know why dogs stick their noses out of the windows of moving vehicles.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...



I wouldn't mind if you and your crew come to the bar I go to, I am ok with anyone if they are good people.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...



*So I'm a mean nasty outlaw biker*

Take a shower..that'll only leave two to work on...


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see..... who would i feel safer with....  a bunch of mean nasty outlaw bikers.... or a bunch of mean nasty outlaw crips or bloods....?
> ...



You don't even have to say something wrong.... if they think you look the wrong way...you move your eyes in the wrong way....anything.  Sorry...they are just garbage. They do nothing to help the communities they are selling drugs to and ruining the kids.  

They do nothing for anyone...


That is not the case with bikers.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I have to agree, I hung around them when I was a kid in high school and its really nothing but trouble, alot of those guys are very cowardly and can't even step to anyone head up except for the top guys in leadership positions.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




I agree..... though ive not hung out with them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 20, 2011)

Interestingly enough, gang members have a pack mentality, where as most bikers are pretty self sufficient people.

And........fwiw........it takes more guts to ride from Amarillo to Sturgis and back by yourself than it does to beat down someone with 30 of your closest friends.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



You don't want to, when I did that I was young and very niaeve.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough, gang members have a pack mentality, where as most bikers are pretty self sufficient people.
> 
> And........fwiw........it takes more guts to ride from Amarillo to Sturgis and back by yourself than it does to beat down someone with 30 of your closest friends.



You pretty much nailed it, there are of course gang members than can hold their own, mainly the people in leadership positions but alot of the average guys on the streets are pussies, alot of these guys need to call their friends to beat up an old lady or a kid.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

in my travels, it's been my experience that bikers are the closest thing we have to modern-day good Samaritans... they'll stop to help a motorist in trouble when even the cops don't...  

as one guy told me, bikers just wanna be left alone to ride their scoots whenever they're able to squeeze time away from the mundane crap in their lives...


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

My first contact with biker gangs was when i was babysitting when i was younger....  It turned out the father was in one gang ... They told me as they were leaving "now if some other gang rolls up here looking for me... dont you be afraid, they wont hurt you one bit" 

Well shit, that scared the crap out of me! How the hell did i get roped into a situation like this??!!??

And ... yes indeed they came rolling up..well thundering up. The were not mean or vicious to me in any way.... they saw he was gone and left me and the kids i was watching alone.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> My first contact with biker gangs was when i was babysitting when i was younger....  It turned out the father was in one gang ... The told me "now if some other gang rolls up here looking for me... dont you be afraid, they wont hurt you one bit"
> 
> Well shit, that scared the crap out of me! How the hell did i get roped into a situation like this??!!??
> 
> And ... yes indeed they came rolling up..well thundering up. The were not mean or vicious to me in any way.... they saw he was gone and left me and the kids i was watching alone.



I guess bikers tend not to bother family, kids, old people etc. now gangs on the other hand? not so much, unless you are lucky to run into one of them with a conscience.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > My first contact with biker gangs was when i was babysitting when i was younger....  It turned out the father was in one gang ... The told me "now if some other gang rolls up here looking for me... dont you be afraid, they wont hurt you one bit"
> ...




I agree.... they are nothing like the new gangs of today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > spectrumc01 said:
> ...


Great line!


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> ...



Baltimore is a hell of a haul from Gulf Coast Alabama, but next time I head up North, I'll buy you an adult beverage.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > spectrumc01 said:
> ...



not true... even though I drive a four-wheeled box, I well know why my dog wants to stick his nose outta the window... I sometimes do it myself...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> in my travels, it's been my experience that bikers are the closest thing we have to modern-day good Samaritans... they'll stop to help a motorist in trouble when even the cops don't...
> 
> as one guy told me, bikers just wanna be left alone to ride their scoots whenever they're able to squeeze time away from the mundane crap in their lives...



A few years back.. Well, maybe 25, I was riding with a crew of outlaws (as opposed to "Outlaws") Maybe 6 of us, I guess. A middle aged woman was sitting along the Interstate. We pulled over.
She locked her doors and cracked the window a quarter inch and said she was out of gas.
I went in my tool kit and grabbed a screw driver and removed my fuel line. A brother pulled out a six pack of Bud and passed them around. We chugged the beer and siphoned gas from our tanks into the empties and got the woman a couple gallons.
Consider what this terrified woman thought as 6 Harleys pull up and start drinking beer, and how her perception changed when she was able to make it home.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > in my travels, it's been my experience that bikers are the closest thing we have to modern-day good Samaritans... they'll stop to help a motorist in trouble when even the cops don't...
> ...



Sure, the approach may have been unconventional, but the outcome is that she met Jesus' beer-swilling disciples who helped her on her way...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> My first contact with biker gangs was when i was babysitting when i was younger....  It turned out the father was in one gang ... They told me as they were leaving "now if some other gang rolls up here looking for me... dont you be afraid, they wont hurt you one bit"
> 
> Well shit, that scared the crap out of me! How the hell did i get roped into a situation like this??!!??
> 
> And ... yes indeed they came rolling up..well thundering up. The were not mean or vicious to me in any way.... they saw he was gone and left me and the kids i was watching alone.



My first contact with bikers was hitchhiking when I was about 10 or 11. Three of us were headed home from the beach and were thumbing a ride like we did every day. Six scoots pulled over when no one else would and I hopped on the back of the lead bike. My mom was horrified when I told her. My dad just smiled. I've been a biker at heart ever since.
I bought my first Harley in late August of 1969. I pulled into the drive at supper time and as expected, my parents came running out of the house.
Mom stopped 5 yards away and just stared, kind of sobbing. Dad walked around the 1949 FLH a couple times, threw his leg over the seat and kicked it over. He was gone for an hour and a half. I figured he was going to sell it or find a place to put it so I couldn't ride.
He finally pulled into the drive and walked into the house. All he said was "Nice bike"
Come to find out, he had raced hill climb professionally between high school and WW II. His dad also rode Harleys.
Today, dad's gone. I have 3 Harleys in the garage. One son has 3 of his own and the other son and my daughter each have one. It's in my blood. I can't help but ride.


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

my favorite story about bikers helping motorists in need came from a buddy of mine about 10 years ago...

his car stalled on a lonely stretch of highway in east Texas...

he sat there for nearly an hour considering his situation... with other cars occasionally passing him by and not stopping... 

then, a coupla bikers rolled up to see if they could help...

they soon figured out the problem, and then spent the next hour or so disassembling, cleaning and reassembling the entire fuel delivery system... 

once they got the car started again, one of the bikers told my buddy that he should get a cell phone and an AAA membership...


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > in my travels, it's been my experience that bikers are the closest thing we have to modern-day good Samaritans... they'll stop to help a motorist in trouble when even the cops don't...
> ...




And THAT is my whole point. Do you think that would happen with the punk gangs these days? If they did stop... my guess the outcome would be much different.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> my favorite story about bikers helping motorists in need came from a buddy of mine about 10 years ago...
> 
> his car stalled on a lonely stretch of highway in east Texas...
> 
> ...



Over the years, I've done my share of roadside repairs and pushed broke down bikes more miles than some have ridden. Thank God for cell phones. They beat pushing or walking to a phone, all to hell, especially at 62.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...


 the gangs of today, even some of the sport bike gangs would have raped and robbed the woman.
Bikers are the knights of the open road.
Absolutely!


----------



## syrenn (Dec 20, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> my favorite story about bikers helping motorists in need came from a buddy of mine about 10 years ago...
> 
> his car stalled on a lonely stretch of highway in east Texas...
> 
> ...




The story i have is a sad one.  One of my dear friends daughters was engaged to a hard core bad ass biker.  It was cold but not quite winter and he saw this idiot family out on a lake not far from shore... they had turned over their row boat and were hanging on He jumped in with a cooler and got/ floated them all to shore.... he however didn't make it. 

Human nature to save others? Maybe... But that sure is not the "image" most see when thinking about bikers. 

The gang did however get her drunk one night and had his story tattooed on her back....


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Last Wednesday, I loaded up the Harley in my toy hauler and headed back down to South Florida.
> For the 10 years I lived in the Fort Lauderdale area, every year on the second Sunday in December, I've gone for a ride with 30 or 40 thousand of my closest friends.
> The ride is called "Toys in the Sun" and last Sunday was the 24th time South Florida motorcycle clubs and organizations have come together to raise money for the Joe DiMaggio Children's Hospital and collect toys for kids that wouldn't have toys under the tree if it wasn't for thousands of mean, nasty, ugly, long haired, bushy bearded outlaws.
> It rained Sunday for the first time in my years of attending, but we still managed to get 35,000 motorcycles and approximately 70,000 people.
> ...


 
Anymore the bikers I see are mostly aging, well preserved, sober and on lovely and well-maintained bikes that I could NEVER afford. Mostly they are in groups..I just moved from a seasonal watering hole for them, out in the sticks, so we always welcomed them because they boost the economy.

I worry about you guys though, it's a dangerous hobby. Because you are easy to miss. 

And no, not scared of you at all. I worry more about truckers. You guys don't have a place to stash a body (or a person).


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 20, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> These days, it's not nearly so blatant, but I still see people roll up their windows and lock their doors when I pull along side.
> So, I'm a biker. Do you feel threatened? How do you react when me and a few of my friends pull up a stool at your favorite watering hole?
> I guess



When you pull up beside me, do you rev your engine as much as you can and scowl at me?  Or do you nod and smile?

The initial impression that I have about someone's _demeanor _is what I have to go on to assess my personal safety.  I generally don't go on appearance alone.


----------



## techieny (Dec 20, 2011)

When I was 18 I was beaten up good by two bikers in a local bar. When I was 30, I ran into one of them in another dive. I'm lucky I wasn't arrested because I beat the shit of the prick. Now that I'm much older I respect the bikers, as I am one. When you do the "hideaway" in Cave Creek, AZ or Hogs and Heat in Rock Springs AZ,  you're closer to heaven!


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2011)

techieny said:


> When I was 18 I was beaten up good by two bikers in a local bar. When I was 30, I ran into one of them in another dive. I'm lucky I wasn't arrested because I beat the shit of the prick. Now that I'm much older I respect the bikers, as I am one. When you do the "hideaway" in Cave Creek, AZ or Hogs and Heat in Rock Springs AZ,  you're closer to heaven!



when I was 18, I was beaten up by a coupla senior members of the fraternity that I'd signed on to pledge, after I'd soundly beaten their asses at pool and gotten the chicks to notice me at a local bar... 

now here we are, 40 years later, and one of those two assholes is now a successful local attorney who, whenever he sees me, greets me like some sort of long-lost brother...


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 20, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > These days, it's not nearly so blatant, but I still see people roll up their windows and lock their doors when I pull along side.
> ...


If you've just cut me off while talking on your cell phone. I'll be revving my engine until I'm sure you are aware of your surroundings.
If not, and our eyes meet, I'll likely just nod and go back to watching for idiots that are about to run into me.
Now, if you look like the woman in Koshergrl's avatar, damned straight, I'll smile. I ain't dead yet.


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2011)

techieny said:


> When I was 18 I was beaten up good by two bikers in a local bar. When I was 30, I ran into one of them in another dive. I'm lucky I wasn't arrested because I beat the shit of the prick. Now that I'm much older I respect the bikers, as I am one. When you do the "hideaway" in Cave Creek, AZ or Hogs and Heat in Rock Springs AZ,  you're closer to heaven!



Yup, been to the Hideaway, just a couple days after there was a drive by assassination attempt on Sonny, 2003. Also used to hang out at the Steel Horse and Hardtails on Bell Avenue. Didn't live but a few blocks east of the Steel Horse in the apartments on the corner of Bell and Central. That was while I was going to Motorcycle Mechanics Institute in Deer Valley for Harley Davidson Tech. One of the most fun year and a halves I've ever spent in my life, but I was ready to get the hell otta Phoenix. What a freagin' frying pan!


----------

